# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  TPHCM và Đà Nẵng điểm đến hàng đầu do AsiaOne bình chọn

## nguyetnt

Tờ AsiaOne của Singapore đưa Thành phố *Hồ Chí Minh* và *Đà Nẵng* vào top những điểm đến không xa Singapore có vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn.


Thành phố *Hồ Chí Minh* (Việt Nam): Là điểm đến được tờ AsiaOne nhắc đến hàng đầu. Nhà thờ Đức Bà - công trình kiến trúc đẹp nằm giữa trung tâm thành phố. Nhiều công trình kiến trúc đẹp bên cạnh các tòa nhà hiện đại, món ăn ngon... đây là thành phố hấp dẫn du khách.

*Đà Nẵng* (Việt Nam): Đây là thành phố nằm ở miền Trung Việt Nam, với các món ăn ngón của nhiều vùng miền. Tới *Đà Nẵng*, du khách đừng quên thăm Ngũ Hành Sơn. Ngoài ra, có thể chọn điểm đến thú vị gần thành phố là đảo Cù Lao Chàm.

*Viêng Chăn* (*Lào*): Tới đây bạn sẽ được thăm Vườn Phật, Khải Hoàn Môn, Thạt Luổng và các đền, chùa khắp thành phố. Sau đó du khách được du thuyền trên sông Mê Kong chảy qua thủ đô Lào.

Lombok (Indonesia) là thành phố với nhiều nét đẹp thiên nhiên, lặn, massage truyền thống, câu cá, khám phá bằng xe đạp...

Makassar (Indonesia): Tới thành phố này, du khách được thăm khu vui chơi trong nhà lớn nhất thế giới, thưởng thức món pallubasa - một loạt súp của địa phương. Các điểm đến khác bao gồm pháo đài cổ, điểm lặn đẹp tuyệt vời, các công trình kiến trúc mang tính biểu tượng.

Okyakarta (Indonesia): Đây là trung tâm giáo dục, văn hóa... Nơi đây có những khu phố mua sắm cuốn hút du khách và các ngôi đền. Chùa Prambadan và Borobudur nổi tiếng nhất ở thành phố này.

Cochi (Ấn Độ): Ở đây có nhiều công trình như bảo tàng, đền, chùa... Dịp cuối năm còn có lễ hội thành phố với nhiều nét văn hóa sinh động. Thành phố này từng là một thương cảng sầm uất của Ấn Độ.

*Xiêm Riệp* (*Campuchia*): Thành phố với những ngôi nhà trên nước, phương tiện đi lại trong thành phố có xe tuk tuk. Đến đây không thể quên địa danh nổi tiếng đền Ăngco Vát
*
Kotakinabalu* (*Malaysia*): là điểm đến thu hút đông du khách, ở đây có các điểm lặn biển, những khu rừng nhiệt đới. Đỉnh Sabah - cao thứ 3 Đông Nam Á nằm ở Kotakinabalu.

Yangon (*Myanmar*): Thành phố với những khu mua sắm mang phong cách Anh quốc. Trong những năm qua, nhiều khu ăn uống sang trọng đã mọc lên.


Theo VTV
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## h20love

VN có 2 địa điểm thật là vinh dự

----------

